# Good idea if it caught on...



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Would be nice if this became universal.. Could save a lot of people a lot of trouble.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Great this will save a dog a lot of unnecessary stress.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I told my mum that they should use something similar to that at their German Shepherd club as some of the dogs (including two of ours) are not very dog friendly and it would help prevent new members from letting their dogs wander right up to yours. 

Of course then you will have ignorant people thinking your dog is some vicious dog/people/small fluffy animal attacker. It is hard enough to walk a reactive dog down the street when people persist on either not locking their dogs up during the day or letting theirs run right up to yours with faint cries of 'he's friendly!' in the distance. 

Good idea in theory and if used in a place where there are only dog knowledgeable people around, but probably not going to be such a good idea when put into practice around the general public.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

pinned & tweeted, thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I told my mum that they should use something similar to that at their German Shepherd club as some of the dogs (including two of ours) are not very dog friendly and it would help prevent new members from letting their dogs wander right up to yours.
> 
> Of course then you will have ignorant people thinking your dog is some vicious dog/people/small fluffy animal attacker. It is hard enough to walk a reactive dog down the street when people persist on either not locking their dogs up during the day or letting theirs run right up to yours with faint cries of 'he's friendly!' in the distance.
> 
> Good idea in theory and if used in a place where there are only dog knowledgeable people around, but probably not going to be such a good idea when put into practice around the general public.


 The people letting them run free probably never heard of leash laws and pounds and they assume the other dog is friendly I had a friend whose German shepherd made house keepers impossible he is sweet if owners were there and aggressive if not there he was one of those military animals who do not pass.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I like this idea! Would have saved me countless run-in's with other dogs. It's not my dog I had to worry about, it was the dumb-dumbs walking their dog RIGHT UP TO MINE. I had to pick him up hundreds of times because people didn't listen to me, "my dog is not socialised" I said. hundreds of times. "that's okay, <insert their dog's nams> is very friendly, won't hurt yours".. **Facepalm**
I wish more people would do this though. Hope it catches on.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes it seems like a lot of pets the pet is smarter especially dogs.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL..yup, it is a great idea...I'm laughing cause I just posted this on my facebook page tonight before I came here!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I wish there was something like this that was universally known. I am in the process of training my dog to walk on a leash because he is vey reactive and nips and it really pisses me off when kids just walk up to him to pet him. Just because he's cute doesn't mean he's safe to pet...

EDIT: oh this is only for other dogs :/ I would like one for people too...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I wish there was something like this that was universally known.


This can go viral if we re-post it enough times! I think the chances of it becoming a well-known sign around the country are pretty good thanks to the information age in which we live ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We could start a yellow tag on dogs (and people) campaign.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

This is a good idea, not really liking the dog they chose for the poster. But great idea


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

American bulldog, right?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking so. Just not an image I like to see with bullies 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

This would be a great idea, but I'm not so sure it'll work. There is just too many that would just ignore it. A month ago I went on vacation to Niagara with my dog and I cannot even begin to count the number of people that came up and pet my dog without even asking me. My dog is pretty friendly so it wasn't a huge problem, but I was annoyed that no one even bothered to ask first. As long as there are people like that, there will be people who would overlook the ribbon. :/


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree it would be a good idea if lots of people knew what it meant, but most in my neighborhood probably won't and might think it's just for decoration. 

It definitely is a good idea, though, and it would be great if it caught on.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG I want an AM bulldog!!


----------

